# Is 40k considered nerdy where you live?



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I really like the Warhammer fluff (both 40k and fantasy). I'm less familiar with the table top game but I have watched a couple of battle reports on Youtube and I have flipped through a codex or two...and the table top game looks really fun, I'll definitely give it a shot if time and money allow in the future.

I am curious though, I'd like to ask the board members here, what is the status of the Warhammer game where you live? 
Is it considered a really nerdy/geeky past time? (or is that tag more of a distortion stemming from the American attitude that any activity that involves a bit of thinking is for geeks, and if it involves gluing models and painting them, my god man, only a huge nerd would do such things)
Do a lot of the people you meet who play Warhammer actually fit the nerd/weirdo stereotype, and about how old are most of them?


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Well my area is mostly older fokes, mid 20s and up, and most of the regulars (all but my self and a few others) are married/getting married.

WarHammer is on the "nerd" list. we are just a bit up there that its hard to tell who is or isn't a war gamer. I will list it out for you starting at #1 being the most nerdy group.

#1 Magic players.
#1.5 Other card games (There all down there, but none of them are as bad as magic)
#2 Star Wars/StarTreck fan boys/Girls
#3 Live action D&D players.
#4 Regular D&D players.
#4.5 Other PnP RPG players (Like magic there nerby, but not as bad. However at least they don't smell like the magic players...)
#5 Computer geniuses (If your only girl friend ended in .jif, you go here) 
#6 "Hard Core" computer gamers. (We all know them, or at least we would if they left there house. Consuls go here to.)
#7 Wanabe "Hard core" computer gamers (They want to be hardcore, but they just can't get past rank 100, they shoudl stop getting sun)
#8 War gamers. (This is us! Woohoo! totally not the bottom!)
#9 Sports (O come on! sports fans cruntch more numbers and remember more stats about there favorite team and players than a D&D player on a 5 week binge!)


So, as you can see. We war gamers are just below the surface, in fact unless you spot us rolling the dice or reading a codex you could never tell us apart from the average Joe... Until we take over the world!


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Well I live in the universe so I can't generalise too much . Anyway I agree with what jokergod said you can't call us nerds until you see us actually playing it, my friends hear me talking about it but that's really no different to 2 sports nuts going on about thier teams to each other and discussing who's better and how many points they've scored, same thing with us we discuss which tatctic is better and which units we prefer instead of which players we prefer. 

So NO, I don't see it as full fledged nerdiness I see it as a hobby just like everybody else has something they love to do and are passionate about.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

since i go to high school its genrally easier to tell i have an easy way of describing the diffrent groups.

console gamers & wargamers = can pick out due to continually saying what level they got to on W.A.W

sports & wargamers = coulden't tell them apart 

wargamers= the ones that have 2 or 3 white dwarves in their arms during lunch

at high school its considered nerdy to do anything other than go to parties but thats just the stupid people going off what they see on american t.v wargaming is alot better than getting drunk every weekend

p.s i am not saying american people are dumb just their tv shows seem to always make it like a nerd is someone obsessed with D&D and where's glasses


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Well I've got to say it depends. Where I live and at the gamesworkshop I go to their are some "nerdy" people (or people that would be considered nerdy). But these people are usaly just people who see it and think "cool looking space soildger" and buy a army and start playing but not really talke to much notice of the rules if they bother to learn them at all and tend to be rather annoying people. You also other hear them talking about other things that could be considered "nerdy" by other people.

But at the end of the day they're nice people and to me thats the main thing. I'd rather site down and play a game of warhammer with a nice "nerd" then go out drinking with a "cool" ass howl. People know that I play warhammer, many dont understand it, but none of them think of me as a nerd! But I think thats because they know me :victory:! So I think its not really the hobby that makes the "nerd" but the person.


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

Women seem to think its nerdy but most guys dont seem to care as they probably enjoyed it when they were in their teens but were forced to "grow out of it". I've friends in the forces who play, although they would never admit it and in fact go to ridiculous lengths to avoid anyone finding out


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

Nah most of my friends who don't play know that I play and they've seen my models but they dont think I'm nerdy.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Yeah, it's pretty nerdy 'round these parts. 
But so is anything if you don't balance it out in your life. It's just one of the many things I like to do besides playing guitar, banjo, ukelele, drinking, cooking, hiking, karate, drinking, video games, and drinking.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Well I only know two other people from my area who play. One is a huge nerd but a generally nice guy who paints my armies:biggrin: the other is a prick who keeps to himself and sits alone during dinner because when ever anyone tries to talk to him he ignores them and continues what he is doing, both of them are thirteen. I personally aint conisdered a nerd due to me being on most of the School's Sports teams and If I got a party or a game to be honest Ill go for the party due to me finding it more fun. So I dont know I would say its mixed opinions on the Hobby around here.


----------



## anarchyfever (May 24, 2008)

I think internet forums (like heresy) help make the community seem less self centered and more open, I would think that the internet has had a massive impact on GW products. Meanwhile I don't know many people promoting a community for airfix as passionatly on a site like this one.

I think the same thing happened with gamers, as the community became more open so did the people interested in it.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Well I hang with a a bunch of short people, with the exeption of one other tall person. We both fight pretty well and take offence at being called nerds. . . as the schoolyard dickheads found out. oh and playing inter-state lacrosse helps.


----------



## pantsmessiah (Aug 16, 2009)

JokerGod said:


> #1 Magic players.
> #1.5 Other card games (There all down there, but none of them are as bad as magic)
> #2 Star Wars/StarTreck fan boys/Girls
> #3 Live action D&D players.
> ...


I fall into #4, 5,6 and 8.

My wife feels like all of them are nerdy and usually deflects why I'm gone every week for my weekly game day.


----------



## Doombringer 1 (Sep 1, 2009)

Before i started 40K I used to think it was nerdy. But my friend gave me some SM and i started to play games and enjoyed them. Still thought it was nerdy, because i used to walk past gw stores and see spotty people wearing huge glasses all the time. Then Assault on black reach came out, i bought it and from then on i realised it wasn't nerdy.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

As many have said before, it depends on where do you live and what type of subcultures you are sorrounded by. 

For instance, I'm a university student in Hungary (check behind God's back, should be around there somewhere) and most of the girls/guys (there are like 5 girls for every guy, its annoying as hell) are exactly like your usual teenagers: not too far from being a Slaanesh-worshipper (I mean what am I supposed to consider them if the only important thing for them is to get stone drunk and laid, preferably simultaneously?), ranging from casual believers to outright devotees. Fortunately, there are also truckloads of other subcultures too, but they are the majority. I keep my interests (anime, warhammer, cats and world domination, lol) to myself and be entertaining if the audience isn't a handful of dull and miserable Joes and Janes. I have a nice couple of friends at university, most of them anime-fans, plus a computer-genius (awesome guy) and a few relaxed guys and girls who are into music, literature and alcohol. Plus people from the internet. But I digress.

Another thing that decides the nerdiness of things is your looks. If you look like a stud, people will never think you have a harem of Daemonettes and a Bloodthirster buddy who'll cut any bugger in half. If you look like me (short, thin, glasses), you're simply ignored and nobody gives a damn and you're considered a bookworm and thats it. Fortunately, I'm good at talking and entertaining people, so I can upgrade my status to "human being", even "friendly". Basically, if they can't imagine you wobbling to some shitty disco "music" stone drunk and having had lots of relationships you're considered a nerd anyway. They don't care, so why should you? I care a bit because I have a feeling I'll be paying their dole.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes in my area it is very nerdy, especially being in highschool (even more so when you're school is an all male catholic school, overflowing with testosteron) 

Khornthis makes some very valid points. The points i really liked were the sub cultures around you and the appearance of the person.

The people you surround yourself with (or are surrounded by) will create their own opinion on the game. I've tried to bring friends to my FLGS and GW and sometimes they've come to watch and learn. Unfotunately they always end up meeting the super intense individuals who are generally "nerdy", and this puts a bad taste in their mouth. Sometimes though they meet some really nice and chill people, which tells them you don't have to be a nerd to play the game, you just have to enjoy it. My friends and peers have respect for me for doing 40k because i enjoy it and i'm not scared to tell anyone that its a part of my "life", hell i even have a binder filled of poetry i've wrote. What I'm trying to say is that if you're not embarassed by it at all, people won't care and they'll see its not all of your life.

The second point i completely agreed with is the apperance. Generally when you see someone with a pail complexion, glasses and is slender, you automaticially put them in one of the 9 categories mentioned earlier. Either that or the fat people, with no muscle tone and with a dirty mustache. People with an athletic body type, will most likely never be thought to play any wargaming, although there are many of us out there ;P

All in all, you just can't give a rats anus about what people think of the hobby, if you htink its cool, then its cool


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes its nerdy... and when I played when I was younger (and sometimes still) my sis takes the piss, but lately she overtook me in the nerdy sweepstakes and is now so far ahead that I cant even see her dust: she is a total devotee of the Twilight series and went as far as going to a SciFi convention (so #3).

- TBH I wasnt a nerd at school, but then I wasnt cool either. I was never bothered enough to follow any trends (either nerdy or cool) so didnt really fit into any category (best stereotype for me would be rebel... except I only rebelled against the clique system at my schools). To show what I mean: I was in all the sports teams (literal every sports team I can think of Ive been in.. except football which my school didnt play), but then I also did 40k when I wwas 10-12 and have even played chess for my school before (admittedly I didnt win).

I recon comic book collecting should be on the list at about #5-6, conventions in general should add a couple of rungs to whatever # your nerdy habit rates: that sort of behaviour is best left to the internet to release in small doses (see- heresy is good for us all), not left to explode in a messy shower of nerdyness 


As an additional- does anyone over the age of 20 care anymore about being a nerd/cool? Personally I couldnt care less, and I dont know anyone past school age that does either. This might have to extend out to all parents too- any of the people with kids out there still try to be cool (even though you know its an impossibility to be both a dad and cool- dunno about mums)?


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I enjoy quite a few "nerdy" activities

I read books, which include fantasy/science-fiction novels (including black library stuff of course)
read comics (which I download) 
joined a forum dedicated to the Aliens and Predator movies

never been to a convention though
not so much of a PC or video gamer, mainly because I can't be bothered to upgrade my computer

I don't own any warhammer models and I don't know how to play, but I have been to a games workshop store just to check it out with a friend. The store employee seemed normal and nice enough but I was a bit thrown off by the people actually playing (mostly little rather spoiled-looking kids and older players who had that shaggy-haired, unkempt weirdo/metalhead look, basically it wasn't really my crowd)


----------



## Lucius The Typhus (Apr 5, 2009)

At my college, Playing WH40K is considered "Cool".


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

It isn't the game that makes you nerdy, it is the player. But not everyone see's this, of course.

It's funny that anything that takes a great amount of time, skill, effort and concentration on mental levels is considered nerdy. I guess you could call me a 'nerd'. A nerd who's been in the military and a firefighter. I enjoy Warhammer and science fiction along with video games. But I think Warhammer attracts a multi-faceted crowd. You have your 'nerds', you have your 'beer and pretzel' players who are generally of an older crowd with kids/family/careers, you have the metal or goth heads as well as your average Joe kind of guy/gal who just wandered in to the wargames...it goes on.

But Warhammer takes a brain and skill to really get far in to whether your a sci-fi/ metal junky like myself or a young kid who actually gets the idea of what it's all about. There are people who just paint the models and those who solely care about the game not caring about painting. Lazy people and motivated people. Asshats and assholes. You get wide crowd so you can't really say it is 100% a nerds game. Which makes Warhammer an interesting game to play, especially against random people.

Though with all of the stories and my keen skill of reading people just by observing them I think it is funner to play with people I know well than some random meatbag with bad vibes.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

It`s funny how many people put drinking at odds with being nerdy. I like to combine the two. Some whiskey and some minis to paint and I am set.


----------



## Lucius The Typhus (Apr 5, 2009)

Holmstrom said:


> It isn't the game that makes you nerdy, it is the player. But not everyone see's this, of course.
> 
> It's funny that anything that takes a great amount of time, skill, effort and concentration on mental levels is considered nerdy. I guess you could call me a 'nerd'. A nerd who's been in the military and a firefighter. I enjoy Warhammer and science fiction along with video games. But I think Warhammer attracts a multi-faceted crowd. You have your 'nerds', you have your 'beer and pretzel' players who are generally of an older crowd with kids/family/careers, you have the metal or goth heads as well as your average Joe kind of guy/gal who just wandered in to the wargames...it goes on.
> 
> ...


Another perfect post by Holmstrom! :biggrin:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Drinknig and Gaming are exclusive?...damn I'm kinda drunk off cheap wine right now (my housemate foolishly lef 2 bottles of wine in my possession when she went out...she really should know better).


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

i find being drunk on wine feels way better than being drunk on hard liquor (especially many hours later)...it's way easier on the kidneys, but I digress


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Generally speaking kids who play tend to be. Although, the ones that actually play it seriously/learn the rules tend not to be.

Gamers in their 20s n up are considered adults so consequently are out of the question (although i do know a few guys in their 20s who put this to shame).

Kids see kids who play it as nerds yes, adults see adutls who play it as people with too much money, or people with a hobby that requires alot of attention.

And i know many players who have families and children, full time jobs, a house and transport.

If thats nerdy, then id love to be a nerd. Sounds liek a happy life to me.

Better than drinking carlsberg or fosters, wearing a football shirt, shagging your cousins, inbreeding with other scum and eating rats in a council house like the majority of these people that call gamers nerds


----------



## jaq draco's (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeh its not what u do that makes you a nerd its who u r. Ive played 40k and epic on and off for 20 years. I play computer games. I read books. I even wear glasses lol. But i wouldnt consider myself a nerd. I was always popular at school married a beutiful women and drive a fast car (evo 7 another one of my hobbies) and iam even in the army but i dopnt advertise the fact i play GW but neither will i deny it if asked. I dont care what people think as long as iam happy then who cares about peoples opinions. 

I spent alot of time drinking and partying and tbh it bores me now and id rather sit in with a m8 and talk GW or have a game. It cost less money and i dont have to put up with people who cant handle drink. 

Id much rather be able to quote 40k rules than who plays for who in the premiership. I kinda like it that none of my money goes to paying for those overpriced fairies. lol all i can say is do as you want and dont let no one tell you your a geek as there just jelous they had to "grow up" when thats not the case they just conformed to what society wants. :nono:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

PS, Never make fun of the nerds at school. Theres a high chance you'll end up working for one


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Orochi said:


> PS, Never make fun of the nerds at school. Theres a high chance you'll end up working for one


One can only hope...i will be one hell of a hard ass on em!


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Dam straight its nerdy. And anyone with a problom with it isnt worth my time.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

My FLGS has every type of person in it. Big, Small, Built, Scrawny, Glasses, whatever we got it!

Being 23 though, no one even thinks about things like Nerdism, even if I bring up 40k. Almost no one catches the reference, or assumes I mean the the PC games. Whatever the case, its generally acceptable around my immediate buddies. (none of which actually play)


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

Orochi said:


> PS, Never make fun of the nerds at school. Theres a high chance you'll end up working for one


isn't that a bill gates quote


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, yes it is 

He should know i suppose


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

I think its all about moderation. I dont advertise the fact that i 40k, but then again i leave models around the house when my mates/family come over and if they ask about them then ill tell them. Its amazing how many people used to play when they were younger anyway!!
Its not like 40k dominates my life anyway, i enjoy football, golf, going out and i just got married as well!!


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

I started when i was 15 (on my birthday to be exact) and I never thought of it being nerdy, my brothers(2) and sisters(3) thought so, but i didn't and I still don't and they can think what they want.

when my school friends found out they thought that they would pick on me, I beat the idea out of there headsblackeye after they crossed the line and I haven't had a problem since but my friend who started before me is a bit fatter, reads alot of books and don't do sport and because of this he hasn't being able to excape the sterotype of nerd(sight better get to workunish


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Most of my mates think its a bit nerdy, apart from the ones who play it, obviously. But then again I am a self confessed geek. I go to juggling and unicycle conventions, and am hoping to go to the world SF con in 2011 (Reno ftw), I'm into comic books (although mainly as an offshoot of my interest in literature), computer tech and have a healthy interest in science. I'm into heavy metal music, but also folk and jazz (got some Charlie Parker on at the moment), and I paint and play with little toy soldiers. None of this is considered cool for a 30 year old, and it never helped me to be popular at school either. 
However, these days I am also well known at my local boozer as a chap who likes a few drinks now and then (!) and can hold down a decent conversation with most people, including girls, without boring anyones ear off about my interests. Swings and roundabouts.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

Asmodeun said:


> Well I hang with a a bunch of short people, with the exeption of one other tall person. We both fight pretty well and take offence at being called nerds. . . as the schoolyard dickheads found out. oh and playing inter-state lacrosse helps.


my mates at my school are like that all of us are between 5 foot 10 and ,six foot two and people stopped messing with me after i decided that i didn't want to hurt anyone but was really pissed so i punched a brick wall snapped my bone bellow my ring finger and couldn't feel a thing also being in a hockey team and playing footy(australian football league,not grid iron or soccer)

and i do realise breaking my hand while being pissed off wasnt smart, but anyone who has been under hospital pain killers should tell you they are k:


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

"Better than drinking carlsberg or fosters, wearing a football shirt, shagging your cousins, inbreeding with other scum and eating rats in a council house like the majority of these people that call gamers nerds "

Now drunken incest is the opposite of being nerdy?


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

well back when i was at school only my freinds really knew, since they were nerds nobody cared ect, during the last month 2 others found out, the first thought i was a freak lol while the other was like cool, my dad used to play that. 

all in all, its just the people really, in my grade 95% of the group was friends with a few people excluded cause they were assholes, nobody treated the nerds like crap, hell, they didnt even call us nerds, we were part of the group, they came to us for help ect, we showed them how to play halo on the school comps and everyone was happy, now the grade 9's. they were diffrent, had their own groups, if they seen u as a nerd they would make you suffer ect and you were called a nerd and freak ect.


----------

